# UK sites with service points



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We are coming to the UK at the end of July and having established thanks to you guys that Aires dont exist and ferries are expensive ( thanks to your tips I got a good deal ) I have another question that will save me trawelling about.
we are happy to wild camp mostly but need access to clean and grey water etc every 3 days. I see there are sites with "motorhomeservice points" which I guess is what we need.
will it be diificult to find such places for 1 nighters in high season ? are they fully booked in general ?
thanks


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

You obviously know that wildcamping in England is not lawful?

Scotland, it's fine.

Join the C&CC Camping and Caravanning Club (not expensive) and you can use the service points, showers at all their sites for a couple of hours (last time I looked £7), without paying for a nights stay. Will save you money if you do stay on one of their sites, too.

Don't confuse the C&CC with the CC (Caravan Club), though. Different organisations completely (in so many ways!)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Trevd01 said

"You obviously know that wildcamping in England is not lawful? "

Please substantiate that.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

To answer the OP's question.

A lot of sites, including one of the Clubs, offer that facility.

I recently visited a friendly site in Derbyshire and asked for toilet dump and water. 

'Of course" 

"How much?" I asked. 

"Put what you want in one of the charity boxes"

I put 3 pounds - for 10 mins. on site I thought that fair.

Maybe other commercial sites will want more, but I am sure they will offer some facility, except the awkward ones - there will always be some in any walk of life - he ho!

Just ask at sites.

Enjoy the trip.

Geoff


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

never had a problem wild camping in england.get your fresh water at marina's etc. lots of public toilets have water taps outside where i fill my portable water container(20litres).never had anybody pass a remark at me.dumping waste etc.as someone else said go into campsite and ask, you will be very surprised how helpful people will be.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have wildcamped in Europe, you will soon get a feel for it in England. Scotland and Wales are easier though. If you can give us a commentary on your route as you are travelling, you will get plenty of help from members on here.

By the way ...... if wildcamping is illegal, there are lots of us criminals about. :lol: :lol:

ps trev, you are incorrect. The legislation in Scotland does not apply to owners of motorhomes (or any other type of mechanically propelled vehicle).


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Garages good for filling with water - usually have a tap - ask before you fill up with diesel - if answer is no go somewhere else. 

Camping and caravan club do have a scheme for letting motorhomers use facilities (for a fee and at discretion) the caravan club do not ! 

Public toilets useful for small quantities of water and disposing of black water. 

A bicycle inner tube with the valve cut out makes a flexible pipe to discreetly dispose of grey water down a drain without spilling a drop is useful. 

There is a good wild camping website for more advice (try googling it). 
Generally you will have no problems finding a suitable place to park up for the night. 

Both clubs have a chain of certified/listed 5 pitch campsites which can often provide cheap countryside parking and may be easier to get in for the odd night. 

ENJOY the UK although motorhoming is not as easy as it is on the continent - it is a great way to see the country!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Trevd01 said
> 
> "You obviously know that wildcamping in England is not lawful? "
> 
> ...


I agree the position is not as simple as my simple statement.

OK?

Please note, I did not say it is illegal :wink:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

salomon said:


> We are coming to the UK at the end of July and having established thanks to you guys that Aires dont exist and ferries are expensive ( thanks to your tips I got a good deal ) I have another question that will save me trawelling about.
> we are happy to wild camp mostly but need access to clean and grey water etc every 3 days. I see there are sites with "motorhomeservice points" which I guess is what we need.
> will it be diificult to find such places for 1 nighters in high season ? are they fully booked in general ?
> thanks


It may well be worth you joining the brit stop scheme, although i think you'll need an address to receive the booklet, i'm sure something could be sorted. it could make the wild camping more convenient and if nothing else you'll have many places where you could get water etc (not all though).

hth

p.s. if you are passing Heysham you can sort your water etc at our place.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

trevd01 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Trevd01 said
> ...


Trevor

My understanding of English Common and Statutory Law, unlike Napoleonic and other codified legal systems, is that everything is permitted unless forbidden. Thus it is 'lawful' unless declared 'illegal', by Statute or a decision of a Court of Law.

OK?

So Salomon just relax and park anywhere that does not specifically deny you the right.

Geoff


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Salomon,
if you think that wild camping in England is going to be beside lakes and in wooded aires then you are going to be very disappointed!
It will be mostly in laybys, pub car parks, etc. No view (and many country pub car parks are tips), no facilities, and you often wont want to set out a table and chairs. 
So why do it? 
On the other hand, fee-paying campsites are usually located in attractive scenery and are usually relaxing places to be. August might be different though!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Salomon

If you are still reading this thread -

You obviously want to wild-camp and already know there are no Aires.

You have advice from several previous posts.

As for DavyS comment about wild-camp places being disappointing, my experience is totally different. 

I have found some beautiful wild spots - by lakes, on top of hills etc

There are lots of places with wide verges on quiet roads - just make sure the ground is not soggy. I often use entrances to fields, but sensibly, usually where there is half grown crops for which the farmer will not need access. Often farmer drives past and I have never had even a comment or scowl.

Go ahead and enjoy it!

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We wild camp too and often find lovely places. Never been moved on or challenged in England, and only once in Spain, but we are careful not to annoy anyone, Alan.


----------



## Salomon1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Firstly i'd like to say thanks for all the help. I have tried to subscribe mant times but failed miserably and hence an now cheating in order to reply...
The c&c club seems a good option so have followed that up. Merci.
No, i dont expect picturesque lakes etc for wild camping ( i am English btw ..)....just want somewhere to bed down for the night.
I love the comment re Npoleonic laws...that is sooooo true. 
Looking fprward to coming to the island at the end of the week. I hope the weather will be OM as i know recently it has been dire. It was 37 degrees here today :roll: 

So thanks very much. I will try to subscribe..again !


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> As for DavyS comment about wild-camp places being disappointing, my experience is totally different.
> 
> I have found some beautiful wild spots - by lakes, on top of hills etc


Well, I would be enormously pleased to be proved wrong. But my experience is that all lakes are owned by someone and that lakes are usually jealously guarded by their owners - usually fenced in. So how do you get access to a lakeside setting? 
"on top of hills" - would that be car parks for viewpoints? 
Tell me a bit more to wet my appetite for this wild camping malarkey. 
Davy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Davy

Have you tried wild-camping ?

The saying goes 'If you have not tried it, don't knock it '

I have been doing it for three years and found it better than sites.

Do you think I would pursue it if were as awful as your 'malarkey' comments suggests?

I do not knock people who want sites, so do not be deprecating about wild-camping in general.

Geoff


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Do you think I would pursue it if were as awful as your 'malarkey' comments suggests?Geoff


Geoff, my humble apologies. I was stunned by your adverse reaction to my post. I have always understood that 'malarkey' means something akin to a 'lark'. As in 'camping lark'. So you can imagine my horror when, looking up in a dictionary, it is in fact a very derogatory term!
If you can forgive my crass mistake, can you please reread my post regarding finding open access lakes and hilltops and read it in the spirit I meant it - learning more.
Sincere apologies, Davie


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DavyS said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think I would pursue it if were as awful as your 'malarkey' comments suggests?Geoff
> ...


Apology accepted.

Geoff


----------

